# Not just smurfs!



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey all.

I have been persauded to start a project log for my armies. This first post is mainly going to be my almost complete Ultramarine force (I know, more Ultra's... 2nd company too, how dull). However, I am also starting an eldar force, and once the marines are finished I intend to add detachments of Inquisition and Guard to make it a nicely rounded Imperial army. I'll also probably post pics of some of the generic scenery I'm making here to avoid cluttering up the scenery board with loads of pics of rocks and jungles and the like. Anyhew, on to the Ultra's!

Tac squad from AOBR box:










Dreadnought from the AOBR box, which was the first model I painted after a break of about ten years:










Termies, also from AOBR, but with a badly converted assault cannon:










Assault squad and chaplain:










Sniper scouts:










Whirlwind (Which I have found isn't much use against my regular opponent, a speed freak player, so I plan on using it as a rhino in the future, as the launcher is removable. Also, there is a gs Ultra symbol on the side, my first attempt at one, so it's a bit crap):










Devastator squad. Still needs basing and decals. For some reason I went a bit mad on the sergeant cos I liked the look of the model. He's probably the best painted model in the army so far, not that the photo does him much justice:










An unfinished bike squad with converted captain on trike. I still have a couple more bikes and an assault bike to paint yet:










A simple objective marker made from brass rod, a few banner poles from the dark elf warriors box, and some random odds and sods:










I've just realized that I forgot to take a photo of the landraider. Smeg it. I'll add it on when I can be bothered.

And just to prove it's not going to be all blue, here's the start of my Eldar:










I know 2 guardians doth not an army make, but I am going to be painting these slowly and to a much higher standard than the Ultra's which were done to tabletop quality just to give myself a working army to play with. Hopefully you can see better blending and highlighting on the guardians, and a lot more detail on the bases. Purple and green will be the recurring colours throughout the army, and I'm going to move away from the standard gw colour schemes for the aspect warriors, as I am sick of codex armies after painting Ultra's for six months. I now want to do a load of funky conversions (hopefully) and something a lot more original now I have my hand back in. That said, in order to finish my the smurfs I need one more tactical squad (which I already have, but I'm not unboxing them until my bikes are finished and they are going sloooowly as I'm sick of painting blue) a rhino, a couple of landspeeders and maybe a few more bikes. It all depends on what I can squeeze into my 1750 armylist. Ultimately, I'd also like to round out the assault squad to 10, get a unit of termies with thunder hammers, a techmarine (coz I like the model) and libby, some vanguard vets, and maybe Marneus. But they are way in the future.

That's it for now. c&c welcomed, bitching at the unoriginality of the marines is not :grin:


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

ya eldar lk awesome mate 
great painting 
and don't put yaself down ya smurfs look great to


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

I think the Ultramarnes look great, a very high 'tabletop' standard. The black on the shoulders looks good, so I'll forgive that slight deviation from the codex.

The guardians are a very promising start, nice colour sheme k:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks very good so far. I happen to like the Whirlwind though. I have one in every one of my list. Against orks they are particularly useful as the incinerator missiles ignore cover and their armour. So if they have any lootaz around in a support posistion, for example, a well placed shoot from the Whirlwind will dispense of them quickly. :victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Finally Looking good there buddy, I love your smurfs, surprisingly lol. My only comment is that the highlights on the termies look a little too wide. But other than that, they're very sexy. I like your Eldar too

Keep it up :victory:

Reaper


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.

@ Imm0rtal.  Thanks for the nudging to do this. I'm quite glad I did already! I agree that the highlights on the termies are so wide you could drive a rhino through 'em, but they were really the first squad I did, and I was a touch rusty. I may go back and tidy them up somewhat, but I really can't bothered for the time being. The highlights on all the smurfs are bit wide for my liking really, but as I say, it was a case of 'get em up and fighting' being the priority.

@ Fist. I've found that when I do get a clear shot at some boys, it works wonders, but that is very rare. The bugger tends to keep all the ladz hidden away in battlewagons right up to the point where they are in combat, and he doesn't use any foot troops at all unless they are in some kind of mobile armour. That's what the bikes and speeders should hopefully sort out. Nip in, pop the battlewagons open with close range melta shots and leave the green swines open to my massed fire. If that works I may consider putting the whirlwind in again, but not before. Plus, it doesn't look nearly as cool as your firey one.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> Plus, it doesn't look nearly as cool as your firey one.
> Reply With Quote


Don't kid yourself..., I very impressed with your army. Very clean and very well done!:victory:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Personally, I love the smurfs. And you've done a fantastic job of painting them! The colour has come out really nicely, +Rep for sure!

Keep up the nice work


----------



## cleen X (Apr 7, 2009)

Only thing I can say is tidy some of those highlights up ( on the ultramarines), make the edge highlights a bit thinner. It's really fast and makes them look that much better :grin:

Your Eldar is looking spectacular! Love the color scheme and the gems are really well painted! 

Keep it up


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

AWSOME ultras. That is all.


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

Dude your painting skills are superb and th only that that you need to work on is your highlighting.k:


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Just a quick vent.

I have recently been given a land raider redeemer kit and calgar by a very good friend of mine. I thought they deserved something a bit special, so I am putting together the land raider first and painting it as well as I can with loads of snazzy freehand and stuff (photos will follow when it is finished.) I also thought I would hinge the side doors so they opened and closed, which I did, all well and good. Things were charging ahead and going perfectly until i realised that if I wanted heavy flamers on the sponsons, then it would have been a good idea to put them at the front, and the doors at the rear so I don't flame my own termies as they disembark from the side. Unfortunately, the doors were already hinged at the front. :suicide:

Luckily I don't fully assemble anything until it is painted. Cue twenty panicked but very, very careful* minutes sawing through the glued struts with a razor saw in the hope that the problem can be rectified. It can't. I have had to chop the doors off and glue them in place at the back. The raider still looks pretty cool with the freehand and stuff, but it's just not as good now the doors don't work.

I am royally p*ssed off with my own lack of foresight.



* I realised what I had done whilst in bed, and I hadn't bothered to put clothes when I got up, so I was sawing away at a land raider whilst naked.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

your army is looking really nice so far! i have, and will always like the ultramarines and your paint job of them just adds to that so big thumbs up =) can't wait to see your interpretation of big ol' Marneus Calgar!


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Righty, a few updates. First off the redeemer raider that annoyed me so much the other day. It is still a WIP, and I have been experimenting with texturing the standard blue. I thought it might work nicely to give the blue sections a marbled effect. I wouldn't normally post this untill it was finished, but I have just bought a snazzy new camera and I wanted to check out the macro setting. However, it appears that the camera is a little too good and shows the marbling as rougher than it is, particularly in the last shot. Trust me, its nice and smooth. Also the highlights are a little washed out. Normally I'd photoshop these back into submission, but I don't have it on this laptop (my other computer currently in pieces in my workshop due to a power surge).

Anyway, pics:



























You can see in this one where I have had to remove the hinges to change the door, but ignore that, please, and just judge it on the painting.

I feel this is a big improvement over my earlier style. I now have enough points to field a painted 1750 army, so I am working more on making stuff look good now. As always, comments and criticism are encouraged and appreciated.

Next up will be photos of the converted trike which I have added a few more bits to, and improved the paintjob...


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Next, is the captain on trike. Not quite finished, the blending on the left bolter and mudguard need finishing. I have added a few bits to it, like the wires coming from the bolters and between the front forks, but other than that it is essentially the same mini with a better paint-job. Enjoy:


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

Smurfs.....


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Lucius The Typhus said:


> Smurfs.....


Well noticed. The clue may have been in the thread title...


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

not a fan of second company but nice just then same.like the control cables for the bolters nice touch.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

awesome to see some well done ultramarines, as they are the starter army I haven't seen them done well any where but the gw web site. +rep


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Coolio jpunk. Keep at it mate. 
Hey, where's Papa-Smurf? And Smurfette?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice work on the free hand. :victory:


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Great painting in those doors, same as the blue.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers guys. I'm not sure about the red on the blades of the swords, I was going to do them that colour to fit in with the power swords in the army, but I think it just looks a little odd. I may have to use the red as underpainting and just give them a metallic look with a reddish tinge. Not sure yet.

@Dusty, papa smurf is coming in the form of Calgar, I'm going to use him as light releif from painting this tank I think, although the model is mental and might not provide light releif but intense frustration instead. I might have to think of something to represent smurfette. I might have to convert a sisters model or something...


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

I really would like to see that Marneus Calgar soon mate


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Heh, cheers Masito, but it will be a while yet. I've been working on turning the swords on the roof of the raider into nmm style and attempting to make the metallics on the weapons look good against it. Starting to wonder if painting nmm style using metallic paint would work... If anyone has any experience with this, I'd appreciate hearing about / seeing your results.
Plus, I've currently run out of undercoat, which is holding things up slightly, but he's definitely the next item on my list...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like these. I personally think that the large thick highlights do need cleaning up a tad. But as I have scrolled down they look so much better. And I particulary like the land raider. The freehand is simply awesome seriously, do a tute on it . 

+Rep


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Fear not, I have not forgotten this log and am back with an update of sorts (as if you cared, or even remembered that this thread existed...)

I have finally found some time in between researching my dissertation, sleeping and eating to do some painting! 'Woohoo' I hear you cry. No? Anyone?

Anyway, the raider is sitting on my desk in the final throes of creation. A few touch ups here and there, and a coat of varnish, and she is ready. I'm hoping to have some pics up in the next 24hrs or thereabouts. So brace yourselves, it's going to be ... um ... land-raidery, and ... er ... blue ... yes, mostly blue.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, here she is. I don't normally name my models, but I can't resist it on this one. I call it 'Guillimans Flame'




























Well, that's about it. It's pretty much done. Just a few touches here and there needed (such as the gunner to be tidied up a little) but that's just picking at nits. Just noticed all the photos were from one side too. You're not missing anything on the other side, though. It just worked out that these particular photo's came out slightly better than the others.

Sensible C&C welcome.

EDIT: The pics have come out quite small, so if anyone wants close ups of a particular bit for whatever reason, just say so and I'll do the necessary, or alternatively, click on the gallery link below.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4476/size/big


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Im glad I found this Jpunk , your painting is coming along at a frightning pace! very well done my friend.
+rep from me and keep it up I wanna see more


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Looking great my man. Keep it up.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

well done mate i like all your painting and stuff, but i have seen to many smurfs!!! (although your would have to be my favourite, and the marble effect turned out nicely, well done)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Splendid job!

I personally like the darker blues on all SMs better then smurf-blue, using black adds to the "grim" look a fair bit, and the red contrast colour pops nicely.
What really makes it imho is the Roman swords on the top(scutatas?), they make it very Ultramarineish in a awesome way:biggrin:

Well deserved rep incoming!


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey guys.
Thanks for all the comments. I really appreciate you all taking the time to encourage my efforts, such as they are.

@Maidenmaniac: The sword isn't based on anything particular. It's just the way it turned out when I was roughing in the outline. In retrospect I should have made it a gladius, or a gladiators short sword (Such as the last one down on the right on this page : http://www.realarmorofgod.com/roman-short-swords.html which would have been a brilliant source if I had found it before I started painting. Ho hum.)


Anyway, here's a quick look at the next project in the works (apart from a tactical squad, but theres no point showing you them, you know what a tac squad look like, right?) Calgar's honour guard, who are getting painted up before calgar so I can get into the swing of it and make all my mistakes now, before I start on the big man himself.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Aah yea Gladius is the name of them.
It shouldnt be too hard to make them into a Pompeii "pattern"(middle right) ones if you want to solidify the roman feel, just trim down the, uhm, bars on the hilt to a rounded status and youre home 

Good luck on the Honour Guard!


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

the honour guard is coming along nicely mate well done


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Heh, cheers for the bumps (and all the rep, you guys are cool.) 

Just a little update, but no pics as I can't be arsed to drag my camera and lights out at this time of night. That one honour guard is done, and I have started work on the banner holding guard. Also, I have salvaged some of my old dark elf army, and started to repaint it, so far I have done one sorceress (the old Morathi model), one Black Guard as a test piece, and I have nearly finished one unit of RxB warriors.
Pics will come as and when.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

As promised, some pic's of what I have been up to that live up to the title of the thread (not just smurfs...). The pictures have come out a little grainy and dark, despite the three light set-up, the decent camera, and my efforts in photo-shop to remedy it :angry:

First up, a test model for a squad of Eagle warriors I am thinking of doing to compliment the smurfs. At least I think it's eagle warriors. I forget. Feel free to put me right if you know better...










I have also started to repaint my old Dark Elf army, starting with the old Morathi mini. As you can see, I am going for a mainly black scheme, with a very dark purple as contrast colour. (She doesn't have quite the trout pout she does in the photo either.) Also, the flesh colour has come out a bit wonky in this pic. She's not quite that orange irl. More like the BG below.



















Also, a black guard test piece (Who seems to be a little annoyed with something off to his right):










And, despite my hatred of painting rank of file, I have also started a unit of rxb men:










So yeah, that's about it. Still no pics of the finished Honour Guard, as I don't have the models to hand today, so sorry if you were expecting them, but they will come, I promise. 

And sorry for the 'It's not my fault, it's the camera' whingeing...

C&C, as always, appreciated and encouraged.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Good to see your still painting stuff matey.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Thought I'd do some pics of the honour guard. These really are rough and ready, so forgive the horrendous desk lamp shine, and the fact that they aren't based yet either. I'm finding it hard to get an effective highlight on swords and axe's using metallics, so if anyone has any advice or can point me to a suitable tut, that'd be great.


















Just this banner took me about the time it would take to paint a couple of marines. Reasonably happy with it, but the details are just so damn awkward to get to. Its very similar to the 'eavy metal version, only I didn't feel that I could legibly get 'Ultramarines' on he scroll, so I just went with 'Ultra'.

I'll roll up some better pics when the squad is done and based.

Cheers!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi fella this article might help I used some of the ideas on the Forgeworld dreadnought ive been working on.

True metallics


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

That just so happens to be exactly what what I wanted Munky. Thank-you so much. I tried it on the honour guard with the sword (probably shouldn't practice techniques on centrepiece mini's really...) and it looks so much better.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Start Posting on this thread again.... your models are inspiring to all the people who play ultra marines!!!


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers Fumble. I appreciate that!
Rest assured that I haven't forgotten about this thread. I am, however, sadly a busy man at the moment. I'm in my third year at university and between that, my missus, and the pub, I don't get to paint or game as much as I would like to, so things progress very slowly...
However, I have recently finished a pretty OK tactical squad, so I might put some pictures up of them later.
Thanks for the support!


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey guys. Update time. Nowt special really, just progress on the core of the army.
First off, two nearly finished honour guard. Been trying out that true metallics thing on the axe and bolter of the guy on the left, and I think it has come out pretty well. Couldn't get rid of the shine on the guy on the right.










Next up a tactical squad, in need of decals. I have rebased all my previous marines in line with these guys.










A rhino for them to ride in, with painted interior and hinged top hatch. Paint job isn't finished yet. Needs the highlights finishing, and some freehand markings. I've continued the marbled thing from the raider, but a bit stronger this time. Think I might tone it back again in future. I'm also considering a roman style acanthus leaf patterning for my rhino's. Still on the drawing board at the moment, though.



















And finally, a WIP librarian. This guy has skipped the queue because because he saved my ass in two games this week, keeping a leman russ demolisher out of action for a whole game using machine curse, and then contesting an objective on the last turn of a 3 way mash up using Gate of Infinity. He's going to become a staple of the list from now on.










C&C welcomed, and appreciated.

Cheers guys!


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

where would you put the leaf pattern? it might be a bit much over the entire rhino, but i think it would look great on the black trim. anyways, however you decide i'm sure it will look great.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

that chapter bearer is a great addition to your army your details are just awe inspiring, same with the other honour guard. great work, keep it up


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Jpunk. I had not seen this log before. Stunning, all of it. The quality and attention to detail is fantastic. Most impressive. I have no useful advice for you apart from whatever you are doing you seem to be doing it right.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for kind comments guys. 

I think you might be right, chaosjunkie. I was thinking about putting them down the two strips at the top where I put the swords on the raider, but I think it might look a little odd, and the black trim certainly needs livening up a little. Yep, I think I'm going to take your advice. Nice one, mate.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

More updates. First off, the librarian, who needs the base finishing. I'm quite pleased with most of it But I'll probably get the banner/book thingy better at a later stage, and add writing to the purity seals, and a few other bits when I can be bothered. It's a lovely model, probably my favourite in the Space Marine range at the moment. It's given me the confidence to tackle Calgar next, but not yet, as I have done this in about two days of solid painting, and I'm a little burnt out right now.



















I've tried some of the acanthus stylings on the trim of the rhino. I'm not totally sold on it myself. Not sure if it needs some colour, or the design just doesn't work in the space, dunno. I need your input here, people.










This is going to be the last bit of painting I do for a while as I have a horrible amount of work to do, apart from the rhino if any good ideas come up.

Cheers all.


----------



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

The leaf pattern is really cool. Is that stenciled or freehand? I'd like to see how you did that.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Librarian looks killer, the cloth and bone are really good, and the detailing on the staff is excellent.

The acanthus on the rhino looks very good (also interested to know how you did that), but i'd sat it definitely needs either colouring, or just a line of colour around the edges.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers guys.
The acanthus stuff is freehand. It's pretty simple, but requires a steady hand and some patience, and is done in exactly the same way I did the stuff on the raider. I've got another Rhino in the works (when you are a marine player, there's *always* a bloody rhino of one sort or another in the works) so when I get to that stage, I'll take step by step photo's for you.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

AWESOME, you have some great painting skills mate. Wish i could paint like that, sadly my painting is horrific. 
Looking at that makes me want to cry.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

So my lovely girlfriend got me a set of the forge world weathering powders for x-mas ("you want what? for making your tanks look dirty? You're mad"), I've just dirtied up a few bikes with them as a trial run, and they look awesome. I'll finish the squad and post some pictures in a few days for some c&c before I move onto the tanks.

She also got me a Shadowsword, as I have been planning on expanding into IG and =][= for a while, and what better way to start branching out than with my first superheavy! I'm planning on magnetizing it so I can use all the variants, so if anyone has experience with this or knows of any tuts then please get in touch, as I otherwise I will have to do all the working out myself, and that's just rubbish.

So, new year aims for my army are a) finish Ultra's by painting 2 rhino's, a tac squad and 5 assault marines, b) add a vindicator or two, a cc terminator squad and maybe a landspeeder storm, and c) start to work on converting a terminus ultra pattern raider (or whatever the raider in the new imperial armour book is, depends which is going to be the better Stompa killer). The Shadowsword is going to be a long term project while all the rest is going on, and whilst I am considering which IG elements would work well in my list.
Exciting times. I really feel I am starting to get into the hobby proper now after spending so long on building my core army. Thanks to everyone who has given me encouragement this far, I wish you all luck with your new year hobby endeavours, and watch this space for some cool developments!

Laters.


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

AH SMURFS!!!!!!!!!! (Tyranid player runs away)

great job i really like the land raider


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey. Its been a while (the forum keeps telling me off every time I visit...). Been busy with dissertation and stuff, but I have finally found the time to finish building the shadowsword (Already christened 'magnotank' by my mate). Couldn't find any tutorials on this, so I had to figure out how to do it. It wasn't too hard, there are a few bits that could have been done better, but it works, and I can now use all the variants easily. Might even roll up a tute for it before I undercoat the whole thing so no-one else has to go through the hassle.

I'll put some pics up in a few days, so watch this space.

Cheers.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Well done old chap. Have some + rep


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Ace stuff JP - Rep +


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Pictures!

Shadowsword:









Stormlord:









Stormsword:









Banehammer:









Doomhammer:









Magnetised bits:









Stripped down chassis:










Not conversion project of the century, but then the kit was quite amenable to having this done to it. All it really took was a few lengths of sprue and about 15 magnets, all done in roughly a full days work. Model is nice and hollow, giving me plenty of room to carry the spare bits in when not in use.

I'm going to model a couple of gunners on the stormlord version, maybe a few sandbags, tools and bits and bobs here and there. I want to give it a bit of character and not just have it look like a box with guns like most of the other ones I've seen done, which is why I've gone for the tank commander instead of the hatch, just gives it a bit of life, IMO.

Anyway, comments, crit, standing ovations or whatever, gladly welcomed.

Cheers dudes.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking amazing i really like your libby very much
my cloak on my libbty is red completely and i felt like it is missing something so im going to use your cloak..how did you do it?? white with blue wash then mud wash or something?


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Azwraith:

Its a wet in wet technique.
1)Start with a flat white (acheive this with lots of thin coats of white), when you're about to put on the last coat, mix up a batch of skull white / codex grey / black. Now you have to work *quickly*. 
2)Put on the white, and while it is still wet put the grey in the recesses a little thicker than you would normally apply it, then use white to blend in. 
3)Re-apply skull white along the raised portions to make sure the colour is clean and flat.

All of these steps should be done whilst the previous step is still wet. Its a quick technique, which means that its difficult to describe what to do, you have to fly by the seat of your pants and just do it with acrylics as they dry so damn quick, especially when you deal with such thin coats. You really have to be speedy, and confident in what you're doing. Best practice on a spare cloak beforehand.
Sorry its so complicated. I very rarely use washes on white. Even with a thin wash and lots of feathering it is difficult to prevent a hard edge appearing on the washed areas, I just find wet in wet gives clean results whereas a wash just dirties a nice clean white.

Hope this helps!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey, cool super heavy. Nice to see the work you put into it.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

*edit* arse. Why didn't that work? Haven't got time to fix now, will sort it out tomorrow. Sorry


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey all. Just some 'teaser' pics, as none of these are properly finished yet, so I haven't taken decent photos. 

Inquisitor with an attempt at osl on his hat:









Big Papa Marneus:









The first of 10 more terminators(!):









And a Leman Russ Demolisher done as part of the forthcoming Guard, but also as a test for the scheme that I will do the shadowsword in:










I'll take proper photos and post them when they are done. 

I also have a venerable dread together and awaiting painting, and I have also repainted my whirlwind and my other land raider to fit in with the new scheme of marbled blue. I am looking for ideas for roman style freehand on the raider so it looks similar to the last one, so any and all ideas are welcomed.

Cheers guys.

PS, sorry for the balls up. I'm a moron.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They look pretty awesome, +Rep


----------

